# Renting out basements of duplex's?



## Michelle83 (Oct 9, 2012)

I was with my boyfriend and his realtor the other day looking at duplex's, and the realtor was telling him he could likely rent out the basement (he'd suite it with a kitchen and separate entrance) for around $900 and then the top half for $1200-1300. 

Do people do this often? I've only ever seen full duplex rentals and then house basement suites.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

It depends on the configuration of the duplex. Private entrances can be given their own address (A, B & C). Otherwise it would be classed as a rooming house.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Also look at zoning. In some places you need a permit, or you're running an illegal suite. It's often done, but if you get caught it can be very expensive.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

And when you do the reno aside from the zoning, you obviously would want to bring it up to fire code as well. But if there is a demand for the potential of renting out, why not.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

To get the permit out here, I think you need to satisfy about 4 or 5 different inspectors. I've got a buddy who bought a place with, what turned out to be, an illegal basement suite. He was shut down, had to either pull out the basement suite or do $25k in renovations to bring it up to code. Either way, all the inspectors had to be satisfied, and they were going to keep him on the radar for the next few years...


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Also i'd do your own research on the rental income achievable in a basement apartment. It has happened that realtors may stretch the truth in certain circumstances to make the numbers work better for the new owner. 

Also be aware that renting a basement suite is some of the hardest renting you'll ever do. Lots of people wont consider a basement full stop and the people that do in Toronto are .Not to mention that if it's in your own home, you'll feel like a hostage if you make a bad renting decision.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

You mean someone trying to sell you something may lie in order to get you to buy it?! No! Surely this cannot be.


----------



## Michelle83 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies - this is a lot of good info. I'll make sure he really looks into inspection aspects and fire code/zoning of it all. The units he's been looking at all do have a separate entrance, so that wouldn't be an issue. 

I do personally think that finding the market for them would be far harder... if not next to impossible. The one place I could see perhaps is right by the University here as it's also close to one of the main streets (shops/bars, etc) that's really popular. The area is in high demand so it might go then... but him and I both discussed the type of tenants applying may be a lot less than ideal. 

It's a lot to consider. He's been a bit back and forth on it... I kind of think just doing the full duplex rental is a much better bet when he moves out down the road.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

if it is Hongcouver, you can fit 8 families into something that size....

think of the profits!!!


----------

